# Axiloti (Mexican frog fish thinggy)



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone have an axiloiti. 
Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander
those little frog things. I was thinking about getting one. I wanted to know:
1.salt or fresh water
2. How big at first and max size
3. What temp
4. Will they eat live foods like minnows
5. Are they hard to care for
6. Any other care tips

thanks


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

1.freshwater
2.you can get them at any size and even as eggs, but the maximum size is 18in., but usually they never get bigger than a foot.
3.never above 75.f, preferrably below 70's in general, but not below 50s, so the high 50's and early 60's are most preferrable.
4.they will, but is highly dangerous to do that. brine shrimp, salmon pellets, bloodworms, etc. are all much more preferrable foods.
5.No generally not, but you might have trouble in the summer, trying to keep them cool, but putting them in a water-fillled cooler could work or putting ice cubes in the tank. 
6. A 15-20gallon tank willl be an Ok size.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank u


----------

